# 26' Deep Pipe Burst



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just submitted the proposal today. Gonna make for some fun times and great pics. Hopefully it will come in.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Trench box time lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Trench box time lol


6' deep at the entry pit in the building.

26' in the manhole 100' away. Won't need a trench box but there will be plenty of other safety devices on site.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> 6' deep at the entry pit in the building.
> 
> 26' in the manhole 100' away. Won't need a trench box but there will be plenty of other safety devices on site.


that is a deeeeeeeppppp hole when you are standing inside it looking up ..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hold on...26' or 16'? Just making sure.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> hold on...26' or 16'? Just making sure.


26' (twenty six feet) deep from the rim to the bottom of the manhole where will setup the pulling unit.

6' (six feet) from the slab to the bottom of the pipe inside the building basement where we will put the entry pit.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I made the mistake once of saying "Any last words" to my guy before he went in a deep manhole once and the ghost look in his eyes came across, so I ended up going down the hole and doing the job. Note to self don't poke the bear.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahh the perfect kind of job for trenchless..:thumbup:

We recently did a relining on one that went to a manhole that was so deep there was a sulphur smoke smell and the glow of a fire coming out of it... :laughing:

Truthfully I don't think I had looked into a hole that deep since I had looked into the hole of an empty Titan I Missile Silo...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> 26' (twenty six feet) deep from the rim to the bottom of the manhole where will setup the pulling unit.
> 
> 6' (six feet) from the slab to the bottom of the pipe inside the building basement where we will put the entry pit.


I take it you're commissioning an engineer to design the proper trench box for the 26' deep end or what?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I take it you're commissioning an engineer to design the proper trench box for the 26' deep end or what?


The 26' deep end is a manhole.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> The 26' deep end is a manhole.


Just gave me an idea for a thread


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> The 26' deep end is a manhole.


Wow, not sure how I misread that. I just reread it and yeah, biz said NO trench box due to the manhole. My mistake.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That's 2' deeper than this hole I dug!


----------

